# Shipping Young Birds to the One Loft Races



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

How old or how many weeks does a young bird have to been in order to be ship to the One Loft Races?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

yang_fla0vr said:


> How old or how many weeks does a young bird have to been in order to be ship to the One Loft Races?


 I ship them a few days after they have been weaned. Keep in mind that these YB's have to be settled to a new loft, so every day they get stronger on the wing, the greater the chance the bird will fly off from the landing board of the One Loft event.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I second what Warren said... 30 to 35 days old. One other thing to think about is when to breed the birds. Most races take birds over several months. You would think that you would want the birds as old as possible. The problem here is the first birds in the loft are usually more mature and more interested in breeding when the races start. They spend their time chasing other birds around because they are sexually mature. This is great if you race widowhood or pair the birds but this is not the case in a one loft race. The younger birds rest more then the older mature birds. The first birds are also exposed to more "bugs" with each new batch of birds that comes in the loft. 

Just my opinion...

I plan to send birds to four races here in California.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Flapdoodle said:


> I second what Warren said... 30 to 35 days old. One other thing to think about is when to breed the birds. Most races take birds over several months. You would think that you would want the birds as old as possible. The problem here is the first birds in the loft are usually more mature and more interested in breeding when the races start. They spend there time chasing other birds around because they are sexually mature. This is great if you race widowhood or pair the birds but this is not the case in a one loft race. The younger birds rest more then the older mature birds. The first birds are also exposed to more "bugs" with each new batch of birds that comes in the loft.
> 
> Just my opinion...
> 
> I plan to send birds to four races here in California.


Which ones you sending too? If you mind me asking..


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.srclassic.com/

http://www.shastaclassic.com/

http://www.showtimeoneloft.com/

http://calpigeon.homestead.com/strules.html

There are other really good races. I know Steve with Sierra Ranch Classic. I helped him ship the birds for the final two races. I met the handler for the Shasta Classic at Steve's race. The guy for Showtime was also there. All three races give updates with training tosses online so I can see how the birds are doing. The last race is the CSRPO STATE RACE.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Flapdoodle said:


> http://www.srclassic.com/
> 
> http://www.shastaclassic.com/
> 
> ...


Those are all good races. I too am putting a bird in our state race. Steve's race went very well this year. I am not sure about the showtime race. First I heard of it . The shasta classic is a very well ran one also. Have you considered the AGN/AS that Carl/Tim Perry puts on. Another great one thats close to your location and also the GSF race. That one was where I was at, thats how i missed Steve's race. Oh and the Delta Classic.. Anyhow, Good luck and see you at the races.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I like to ship birds between 4 and 5 weeks or 28 to 35 days old. If I have a range of birds to ship I will send them between 4 and oldest 6 weeks. Like Warren said make sure they are eating and drinking on their own. I may also leave them with the parents to make sure they are pumped good before shipping. 

Randy


----------

